# Sentry pass



## pt109 (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it possible to rent a car in Tijuana that comes equipped with a sentry transponder ?


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

No. 

Sentri passes are issued to individuals, and their vehicles (if they so wish). They're not issued to rental car companies.


----------



## pt109 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, any suggestions on where to rent a car for 6 weeks? Is it better to rent in US or Mexico ? I iplan to cross the border a few times.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do not believe that you can rent a car in the USA and take it to Mexico. Better to rent one in Mexico and be sure that you have Mexican insurance.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

You can rent a car from National, tell them that you plan to take it to Mexico, and they will include the appropriate insurance in your rate. You can also rent a car to drive in Mexico from California Baja Rent-a-Car.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be careful though, as you cannot go beyond the free zone into the interior of Mexico.


----------

